# New fly lines coming....



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> a little birdie told me to squirrel my money for buying new fly lines that will be coming out soon. Supposedly they have a new core technology. Price is >$100. Sheesh.


I wonder where the price point is when it just becomes too bloody expensive to justify $1000+ fly rods and $100+ fly lines?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

If we all stop buying $1000 fly rods now and buy mid priced rods instead, competition will force rod manufactures to bring their mid priced rods up to the $1000 rods standards and we will ultimately be getting the same $1000 rods for the price of a mid price rod which is a more realistic value.
It's all about marketing ! rods cost a measly fraction of what they sell for to produce but the industry will not change their business practice unless we the consumer make them change !


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So what else did the birdie tell you? Who makes the new line?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sidelock said:


> If we all stop buying $1000 fly rods now and buy mid priced rods instead, competition will force rod manufactures to bring their mid priced rods up to the $1000 rods standards and we will ultimately be getting the same $1000 rods for the price of a mid price rod which is a more realistic value.
> It's all about marketing ! rods cost a measly fraction of what they sell for to produce but the industry will not change their business practice unless we the consumer make them change !


There are a lot of variables that go into the cost of a fly rod. 

Where the blank is rolled is one factor. China and Korea are two main suppliers of blanks and fully constructed rods. Generally, fully constructed rods made in Asia are inexpensive, however I prefer to buy US made products whenever possible. 
The construction materials are another factor. High modulus graphite rods are a more costly material than low modulus graphite.
Add Boron into the rod construction and that adds to the cost, but also extends the life and abilities of the rod. 
Many of the high end manufacturers expend a fair amount on R&D as well as support various causes to protect our fisheries.
Then there is the question of warranties. I'm pretty sure the warranty on $90 rod may not exist (LL Bean is an exception); a decent warranty is usually commensurate with initial cost of the rod.
There are some very good rods made in New Zealand, but the cost is on par with our high end rods. Many of the high end manufacturers also market a less expensive line that fits into mid-range pricing.

Buy the best rod you can afford; you generally get what you pay for.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> So what else did the birdie tell you? Who makes the new line?


Apparently old fly fisherman with Alzheimer's because they supposedly have no memory.

May be from the Land of Raz!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

It will all come out at icast. Likely rio. Farbank, helping SA's bottom line every chance they get.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

SA already has fly lines that cost 130. I would imagine they are just adding more tapers to that line?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

We'll see....


----------



## dragless (Apr 14, 2017)

sidelock said:


> If we all stop buying $1000 fly rods now and buy mid priced rods instead, competition will force rod manufactures to bring their mid priced rods up to the $1000 rods standards and we will ultimately be getting the same $1000 rods for the price of a mid price rod which is a more realistic value.
> It's all about marketing ! rods cost a measly fraction of what they sell for to produce but the industry will not change their business practice unless we the consumer make them change !


100%- you are dead on.I am getting very frustrated with what us fly fishers have done to ourselves...we really only have ourself to blame.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I believe the line you're referring to is the Rio flats pro DirectCore line. I think it's supposed to retail in the $120-130 range when it comes out. I don't remember what's supposed to be so special about it but one of my local fly shops had a sample of it and I got to cast it last week. Here's some of my takeaways. 

The line feels extremely slick, to the point of almost feeling too slick or buttery. I don't even know how to described it really other than it felt like some of the super cheap lines I used when I was a kid on panfish setups. Personally, I didn't like the way it felt bc I'm used to textured lines and I could see this stuff inadvertently slipping during a cast. However, bc it was so slick it shot very well especially paired with the Winston rod I was testing it with. The DirectCore is supposed to be low memory but it was twisting pretty bad when I had line stripped off. Could've been from someone who was casting it before me or something but figured I'd note it. The taper of the line fit the particular rod really well. Made short quick shots easy and didn't overload the rod when carrying a decent amount of line. Take that for what it's worth though bc the rod had a lot to do with that too. Overall it was a decent line especially paired with that particular rod, however I didn't see a noticeable increase in any performance that could justify that kind of price hike.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Overly slick lines are terrible for flats fish. I used a new brand one day for poons and it was so slick I couldn't get a strip set to stick. 16 jumped fish and one to the leader! 

Each major brand already puts out new lines each year. I buy what I know works, sit back and wait to see how good really is before jumping on the bandwagon. I sat back on that whole sharkskin bandwagon, glad I did.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> ... I sat back on that whole sharkskin bandwagon, glad I did.


you would have never missed a strip set with that line, but you my have been missing a finger if you didn't let go quick enough on a big fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Keith and Mike, I picked up a Callaway golf glove from Walmart with small chevron rubber grips on the bottom of the ring finger, pinky and the side heel of your hand for tarpon season this year to use on my stripping hand for some extra grip for hard strip setting, since I was experimenting with some new shooting line dressing that made things extra slick and I had the line slip on me once or twice already. The jury is still out tho if I'm going to continue to use it or not.

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/mens-callaway-x-spann-golf-glove-88488535703


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Keith and Mike, I picked up a Callaway golf glove from Walmart with small chevron rubber grips on the bottom of the ring finger, pinky and the side heel of your hand for tarpon season this year to use on my stripping hand for some extra grip for hard strip setting, since I was experimenting with some new shooting line dressing that made things extra slick and I had the line slip on me once or twice already. The jury is still out tho if I'm going to continue to use it or not.
> 
> http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/mens-callaway-x-spann-golf-glove-88488535703


I thought about doing this Backwater but never found anything that would work! You may have started something!


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

How about the MJ glove with a moonwalk strip set? The rhinestones gotta give some good traction.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

See.... even Michael could of been a fly fisher person! 

He had the grip....


















The dbl haul....









the extension....









the shoot....









and the strip set!










and was ALL because of the "glove!"


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

@Backwater thank you for that, it was amazing. Who knew that fly casting could be taught by The King of Pop!?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

That's hilarious @Backwater


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rakeel said:


> @Backwater thank you for that, it was amazing. Who knew that fly casting could be taught by The King of Pop!?


I'm sure he's in Dubai, hangin with the sheeks and fly casting to goldfish!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Backwater thanks I needed that laugh this morn.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Keith and Mike, I picked up a Callaway golf glove from Walmart with small chevron rubber grips on the bottom of the ring finger, pinky and the side heel of your hand for tarpon season this year to use on my stripping hand for some extra grip for hard strip setting, since I was experimenting with some new shooting line dressing that made things extra slick and I had the line slip on me once or twice already. The jury is still out tho if I'm going to continue to use it or not.
> 
> http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/mens-callaway-x-spann-golf-glove-88488535703


I started using Buff brand gloves for this very reason. Was missing all kinds of strip sets blind casting for baby tarpon as my hands would be sopping wet/slippert and line would pull through my hand. Broke down and bought the gloves. Been using for a year now and I'm all in. They make a bunch of different models. i think these are the ones I use. ntry.com/buff-pro-series-angler-ii-gloves


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

$120 better be damn good


----------

